# MOURNING BECOMES CASSANDRA chosen Top 4 of 2010 by DailyCheapReads (only $2.99!)



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

*One wary young widow pairs up with one bent-on-disaster teenager... Whose brilliant idea was this?*

You think you've got issues. Meet Cass Ewan.

After Plan A for her life falls to pieces, she moves in with single friends from church and reluctantly decides to mentor an at-risk adolescent. Never mind that Cass knows nothing about drugs, alcohol, or criminally-minded loser boyfriends. Once Nadina, the prickly, dog-whispering 15-year-old, enters Cass's life, everything is up for grabs. There's new employment at a video game company with a charming fellow mentor. There's the unlikely friendship with her womanizing, atheist housemate Daniel, because who else can she ask about sex, drugs, and rock 'n' roll? And finally there's the epiphany about her own role in the universe. Where she once considered herself a cosmic unresolved plotline, Cass finds she still has a pivotal role to play.

Mourning Becomes Cassandra


















"A fun and highly recommended read that should not be overlooked." - Midwest Book Review

*LoveWebRadio July 2009 Book of the Month*

*Top Four Pick of 2010* by DailyCheapReads.com

"Heartbreaking...and at times hilarious." - LoveWebRadio.com

"We've had well over a hundred sponsoring authors at Kindle Nation these past few months, yet I can count on the fingers of one hand the authors about whom I have written to my contacts among publishing industry editors, acquisitions people, and literary agents. Christina Dudley will be the sixth, and I will be surprised, when you've downloaded Mourning Becomes Cassandra and read it, if you disagree." - Stephen Windwalker, _Kindle Nation Daily_

"*Mourning Becomes Cassandra* has some of the most well-developed characters of any contemporary novel." - _DailyCheapReads.com
_
1700 copies sold!

MBC was recently featured on DailyCheapReads (formerly KindleCheapReads): http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/10/10/mourning-becomes-cassandra-edgy-christian-fiction/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter and Kindle Nation Daily http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-nation-daily-free-book-alert_22.html

Check out the many five-star reviews and download a sample today! 
http://www.amazon.com/Mourning-Becomes-Cassandra-ebook/dp/B0029F2HJQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Or, for you Nook owners: http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?WRD=mourning+becomes+cassandra

***
I'm an author local to Bellevue, Washington. When not writing novels, I can be found crashing local book clubs, acting in Sunday school skits, and speaking for love or money to any large group that will have me. I also blog for the Bellevue Farmers Market as the UrbanFarmJunkie. More than you ever wanted to know about me can be found at www.christinadudley.com. If you enjoy the book, it's also available in paperback to share with your less-hipster, non-Kindle-owning friends and family.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Christina,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Ann, for your welcome. I'm excited to get started with KindleBoards. I see you're a Nationals fan. Lucky you (relatively)! I root for the Mariners, and they appear to be off to their sorriest start yet...


----------



## greensmurf (May 20, 2010)

This book was fantastic.  It features some of the most likable, believable characters I have encountered in a long while.  Any idea when we can look for a sequel?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for reading, Greensmurf! I am in fact soon to release the sequel THE LITTLEST DOUBTS on Kindle and will be sure to post a thread on that. Keep an eye on the KindleBoards.


----------



## lucialeakim (May 21, 2010)

Okay, so this book was one of the best chick-lit/ christian fiction novels I've ever read! It was so engaging, the characters so real. Christina Dudley did an amazing job with character development and plot development, and you really think that you know and relate to these people! Each of the main characters have their own story which keeps the reader interested. I am so excited that her sequel THE LITTLEST DOUBTS is coming out soon and have no doubt that it is going to be amazing as well!!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for reading and for your support. So glad you enjoyed the book. Yes, watch for the sequel, releasing on Kindle next week! I'll have a new thread for it...


----------



## greensmurf (May 20, 2010)

Hey! I've been checking on Amazon and I don't see your sequel.  Where is it?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for checking, Greensmurf. The sequel THE LITTLEST DOUBTS is now available in Kindle and paperback editions, although the listing for the paperback is having issues... Try again. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mombearra (May 29, 2010)

I read your book with great pleasure and am thrilled that you have a sequel out now (going to Amazon now to check it out).  I have quite a few friends that I'll have to tell about the special price on your first book and many who will be interested in your sequel--too bad I don't use Twitter or I could inform them all at once...

Anyway, you have a smooth writing style and engaging, believable characters.  I laughed out loud so many times, even my husband read your book because he was curious.  Thanks for the fun read!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for your message, and I'm so glad you (and your husband) enjoyed the book! And thanks for telling a friend. MBC is a great book for a lazy Memorial Day weekend.

Good thing you have a Kindle because Amazon still doesn't have a pic or description for THE LITTLEST DOUBTS, although the Kindle version is up and running. Sheesh!


----------



## maryjolley (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to confess that I usually like to read mystery novels.  When my husband bought me the kindle version of Mourning Becomes Cassandra, I was hooked.  I have since recommended it to many relatives and friends.  Everyone loves it and now I am in the middle of the sequel, The Littlest Doubt which is just as delicious as the first.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, Maryjolley. If you like mysteries, I hope you are enjoying the little mystery element in THE LITTLEST DOUBTS...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

maryjolley said:


> I have to confess that I usually like to read mystery novels. When my husband bought me the kindle version of Mourning Becomes Cassandra, I was hooked.  I have since recommended it to many relatives and friends. Everyone loves it and now I am in the middle of the sequel, The Littlest Doubt which is just as delicious as the first.


Great recommendation, maryjolley, I'll have to download a sample! Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

But now I'm off to try a sample!

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Yippee! A little pre-announcement for Washington State locals: University Book Store in Bellevue will carry THE LITTLEST DOUBTS (they already carry MOURNING BECOMES CASSANDRA) and host an author signing event in July. Watch for the date!


----------



## greensmurf (May 20, 2010)

Wanted to let you know that I loved The Littlest Doubts! Thanks so much for these great books!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks again, greensmurf. Tell a friend!


----------



## Mombearra (May 29, 2010)

Just following up after getting your sequel.  Littlest Doubts was such a smooth read and truly well-written.  I haven't checked with my friends who were waiting for the sequel yet, but when I have, I'll update you on their input.  I loved it.  The characters have bits of personality that remind me of people I know, so I can identify with all of them.  Thanks for the terrific narrative/plot/characters.  I will have to check sources for when you write your next book (hopefully very soon) because I don't want to miss one.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Mombearra! I was surprised/thrilled to see that Amazon sent out a general email to people who bought MOURNING BECOMES CASSANDRA, recommending the follow-up. I appreciate each and every reader.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Weekly bump!

Hope to see locals at my University Bookstore (Bellevue) Book Signing on Monday, July 19, 6:30P. Signing and reading from MOURNING BECOMES CASSANDRA and THE LITTLEST DOUBTS. Lemon snaps for all!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And bump! See you at Univ Books--both books available.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

The weekly bump-a-rific!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

It's the weekly drive-by!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just got on Words with Friends with fellow KBers. Join us.  WWF name: Chrustt

Thanks to new KB readers of MBC. Let me know what you think!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to readers in Menlo Park, CA, last night for a great book party. Enjoy.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

It's the weekly drive-by! Ran into two (paper copy) readers today who heard about it word-of-mouth. Hooray!

If you live in the King County area (WA), feel free to invite me to your book club. I've got three scheduled in September, but still plenty of room.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Happy Labor Day Weekend, all. My 11-year-old asked, "Is Labor Day in honor of the slaves?"


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome. Congratulations on your book and your great reviews.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Cara! I've only been on KB a couple months, but it's already turned into a place where I spend a little too much time... Congrats on your book as well.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

thanks to the Beaver Lake Book Club for hosting me last night. Great questions, great discussion. Anna, your casting prowess amazed. I'll have a blog post for you later this week, I hope. Stacy, sorry we couldn't figure out how to sign your Kindle. I'll have to ask other authors on the Boards if they have a creative idea.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And thank you to Woodridge friends and neighbors! You know people are close when they even lend each other their Kindles!

A great evening--and if I ever write that novel about rival neighborhood pools and the algae that ate young children, you'll definitely be in the acknowledgements...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And thanks to Woodridge Friends & Neighbors Part II. Looking forward to Kate & Mary's book club on Wed night.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

As of today, _Mourning Becomes Cassandra_ and _The Littlest Doubts_ are now available on your Nook!

In other news, my children's picture book _Mia and the Magic Cupcakes_ has entered cover design stage. I am t-h-r-i-l-l-e-d.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Excited to be featured on my new favorite website: http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/10/10/mourning-becomes-cassandra-edgy-christian-fiction/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter DailyCheapReads.com.

I follow on FB and Twitter, as if I need more books on the TBR list!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

And just as excited to sponsor Kindle Nation Daily's Free Book Alert yesterday: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-nation-daily-free-book-alert_22.html!

I was floored by KND's response to the book. Floored in a good way.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Happy Halloween all! If you need a good scare, check out my one-star review:

http://www.amazon.com/Mourning-Becomes-Cassandra-ebook/product-reviews/B0029F2HJQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

The latest review on Daily Cheap Reads...
http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/11/14/book-review-mourning-becomes-cassandra/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to Gretchen's book club this week! And can't remember if I linked to my children's picture book, debuting next month (not on Kindle):


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

MBC excerpted this week on Kindle Nation Shorts:
http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/11/free-kindle-nation-shorts-november-29.html

For those of you in the Bellevue/Eastside area, see you at the Mia launch parties this Thursday, Sunday and Tuesday!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to all who came out for Mia. Anyone in Sammamish? Speaking at MOPS tomorrow on "For the Woman Who Has Everything."


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

If you've finished your Christmas shopping and have a chance to curl up with a beach-read-in-December, now's your chance!

Next book store event coming January 29, 2011, if you live in the Seattle area. More on this later.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thrilled this week to be chosen among _Dailycheapreads.com_'s *Top Four of 2010*!

http://dailycheapreads.com/2010/12/31/the-other-cheap-chicks-top-picks/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Whew! On Chapter 14 of my current WIP. Had to take some time out to work on publicity for the Jan 29 bookstore event http://www.christinadudley.com/news--events.html.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Chapter 16 of my WIP. A ghost story, so a little change of pace for me!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

This is the week--baking Valentine's treats for the bookstore event. If you're in the Seattle area, I'll be at:

*University Book Store Bellevue on Saturday, Jan 29, 11:00 a.m. * signing copies of _Mia and the Magic Cupcakes_, along with my co-author and illustrator. UBS carries my novels as well, so I'll sign anything that holds still long enough!

Hope to see some of you there in the flesh. Feel free to bring children and friends.

990 102nd Avenue Northeast
Bellevue, WA 98004
(425) 462-4500


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to all who came out for the _Mia_ event.

Happy to report _Mourning Becomes Cassandra_ was featured on the Frugal eReader this week:
http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/mourning-becomes-cassandra-christina.html

And, for those of you in the Seattle area, consider the Seattle University Book Festival next Saturday. I'm on at 2:15 p.m.!
http://www.seattleu.edu/stm/searchformeaning.aspx


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Whew--another book festival behind me. Now time to write! Happy Super Bowl to all.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to Maryhelen's book club for hosting Cass and me yesterday!

If you're in the Mill Creek, WA, area. Catch the  *Mia and the Magic Cupcakes* event on Thurs, 2/17, 11:00A. Top Pot Donuts will provide free treats for all!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Featured on Pixel of Ink today! http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-mourning-becomes-cassandra/


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just signed off on my latest book cover. Look for EVERLIVING in June 2011!







*"You may as well love the moon."*

*Daphne Lindstrom, the beautiful young wife of Red Gap's most prominent citizen, vanished mysteriously not long after her unhappy marriage.*

More than a century later, botany graduate student Ben Platt finds himself laid up in the former redwood logging town, now reborn as a tourist destination, thanks to a novel based on Daphne's story. But theories on her tragic fate are not the only things to survive.

For generations Daphne has haunted the men of one particular family, driving them to obsession and disaster. And when she appears to Ben, he must decide whether to answer her call for help, and at what cost.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Proof stage on EVERLIVING!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to Inspired Reads for featuring MBC recently: http://www.inspiredreads.com/mourning-becomes-cassandra-christian-romance/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inspiredreadsonkindle+%28Inspired+Reads%29&utm_content=Twitter! April was a great month for sales!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Amazon currently has MBC on sale for $2.51. We'll see how long it lasts!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Have you entered the EVERLIVING giveaway on Goodreads? Win a free copy!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10311-everliving


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

With the new book launch, I've been forgetting to bump these threads!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Some funny responses to EVERLIVING--there are some among my reader base who have NEVER read a ghost story, and it weirds them out. Those with wider-ranging tastes love it!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Join me this Wednesday, July 20, at 10:30A for a MIA AND THE MAGIC CUPCAKES reading & signing. Creative Mom Toys, the Landing, in Renton, Washington. Hope to see you!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Working on nailing down bookstore event dates in October, if you're in the Bellevue or Mill Creek area...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

After being chosen as a "Staff Favorite," I'm pleased to announce Everliving Book Signings in the Bellevue and Mill Creek stores in October! Please join me and invite a friend for books and treats.

University Book Store Bellevue, *Tuesday, October 4* at 6:00p.m.

University Book Store Mill Creek, *Thursday, October 6* at 7:00p.m.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds intriguing


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Tracy Sharp said:


> Sounds intriguing


Hope so! Thanks, Tracy.

I'd love to hit the Kindle meet-up scheduled for 8/13 at 1:00, Belle Sq Lodge Starbucks.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Kindle Meet-Up was so much fun! Got some great books for the TBR pile, unfortunately neither on Kindle! Tris recommended _They Cage the Animals at Night_ and _The Stand_. Can't believe I've never read Stephen King.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

for your viewing pleasure, a photo from a fan:







(That's sequel THE LITTLEST DOUBTS underfoot!)


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

EVERLIVING now at sale price of $2.99!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

KB's Akagriff posted this review on Goodreads.com this week: "I bought Mourning Becomes Cassandra because it was a 2.99 book to add to my Kindle. I thought is was going to be a quick read about women with some little melodrama to resolve; the stereotypical chick lit. I was surprised to find that this was not the case. The book introduced me to a woman who was angry at God but still recognized His influence in her life. She made the decision to do what God wanted her to do instead of following her immediate emotional responses. The book made me laugh and get teary eyed and wanting to read more about Cassandra, her friends and family. I'm looking forward to reading The Littlest Doubts." (Rating: 4 stars!)


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Normally I read fantasy and science fiction, but I can make an exception when the story sounds good - and this one sounds really, really good...   On my wishlist!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Kristalla. Hope you give it a try. I know at least one urban fantasy lover who read and survived. haha.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Just friended a guy on Goodreads who is 20th in line of succession for Duke of Northumberland. Ha ha. Cyberspace is truly odd.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

On chapter 13 of WIP. Tangentially related to the Cass community.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Chapter 15! Is that slow or fast progress?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Guess that would be slow. Took me the whole danged week to write one chapter.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Kindle on the Cheap featured THE LITTLEST DOUBTS today! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-on-the-Cheap/183663855030523


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Been out to lunch on bumping these threads lately. Hope all had a happy Veterans Day Weekend!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Bill Thompson interviewed me on The Bookcast about my third novel EVERLIVING. Click here to listen: http://www.thebookcast.com/fiction/romance/a-love-story-across-the-centuries/


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Promoting EVERLIVING has bumped the sales of MBC somewhat. What a shock if the reader went from ghost story to women's fic!


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

EVERLIVING free again today!


----------

